# Kousa Dogwood Tree



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

Anybody ever plant these for bee forage?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

They are short blooming trees lasting only a few weeks. The one growing outside on the streets is
the boxwood, I think. I don't plant them but the bees seem to like
the whitish blossoms in the early Spring for their pollen source.


----------

